# Pas de son sur displayport Radeon  HD6670 ultimate

## augustin2

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un moniteur Samsung S27B971 et d'une carte video Radeon HD6670 ultimate.

Je pense avoir suivi les instructions du wiki (page Radeon) à la lettre et pourtant je n'ai pas de son avec la connexion displayport (nécessaire pour bénéficier de la résolution Quad HD). 

Ce qui me surprend c'est que les paramètres du son de gnome (j'utilise gnome3) ne font apparaître que les sorties suivantes:

 *Quote:*   

> Digital output (S/PIDF) Built in audio
> 
> Line out - Built in audio

 

 la commande 

```
aplay -l
```

donne

```
**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****

carte 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], périphérique 0: ALC889 Analog [ALC889 Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], périphérique 1: ALC889 Digital [ALC889 Digital]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], périphérique 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
```

et dans pavucontrol dans l'onglet configuration j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> Turks/Whistler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 series]
> 
> Profil: à choisir entre 
> 
>    Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output (unplugged)
> ...

 

et 

 *Quote:*   

> Built in audio
> 
> Profil: avec une grande variété de choix

 

Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec les concepts du son sous Linux et j'aurais besoin d'aide pour débugger mon système.

Nota: la version de mon noyau est 3.17.8-gentoo-r1

Merci d'avance

----------

## El_Goretto

L'audio sur DP est plus "jeune" que l'audio sur HDMI, côté drivers.

Mais regarde la documentation du driver graphique radeon (si tu utilises le libre), car c'est là dedans que tu trouveras le + d'information. Un driver audio ne suffit pas dans ces cas là  :Smile: 

----------

## augustin2

Merci pour la réponse. Sur le forum en anglais, on me dit qu'il faut encore attendre la version 4.0 du noyau.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *augustin2 wrote:*   

> Merci pour la réponse. Sur le forum en anglais, on me dit qu'il faut encore attendre la version 4.0 du noyau.

 

Le site phoronix (et leur forum) est à fond dans ce genre de thèmes (hardware + linux et encore plus côté drivers graphiques), et ça ressemble vaguement à ce dont j'aurais pu me rappeler si je n'avais pas oublié mes dernières lectures sur le sujet  :Wink: 

[edit: confirmé ici en bas:

 *phoronix wrote:*   

> Linux 4.0 is exciting for Radeon DP audio and better fan control support

 

----------

## augustin2

Merci pour ton aide. Je vais jeter un coup d'œil à Phoronix. À suivre donc.

----------

